# Is the jury out on the .204



## Pat (Jan 4, 2006)

Has anyone shot enough with the 204 for a unbiased opinion? I've been lookin hard at them,but am concerned about fur damage.although eradicating most yotes would make me happy.I also would like to shoot chucks here in ne pa
Pat


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey pat I'm actually from pa to. A buddy of mine got one in rem. 700 full bull barrel,fluted,fluted,thubhole stock and venting under the barrel. We put two boxes of hornady factories through it last saturday. we don't have any dies for it yet but so far I'm sold. It will hold 3/4of an inch out of the box. I'm sure with some tinkering it will be much better just by reloading I mean. Have only shot the 32 and 40 grain bullets. 32's were beter shooting. JUst my input Good shooting


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't have any experience with the .204, but I hear the 32gr. V-Max works good, (doesn't leave an exit hole normally) Should work great on Chucks too!


----------



## Pat (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking @savage weather warrior W24" barrel want to stay away from bull barrel gettin too old for totin any more than is physically attached.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have read a lot about them and the pro's seem to be;
Low recoil
virtually 22-250 trajectory and distance 
Less powder to reload
Negatives;
Not enough reported actual experiences on different game to steer people to the cartridge
trend toward sticking to something known.

If I did not have a 222 and more reason to use a gun of that caliber, I would have one to try. I am of hte impression it is a caliber that will stick. Time will tell.


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

The factory 39gr may not be what you are looking for in the interest
of saving fur. 
http://www.rugerhunting.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=563


----------



## 204ruger (Jan 4, 2006)

I heard that the 32 grain would tend to tumble and as a result be less accurate. I have had great success with the 40 grain; but I have not tried the 32 grain. Does anyone have an opinion on the 32 grain not tumbling?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, the barrel stabalizes a 39 grain just fine, so the 32 grain bullet will stabalize. Its also a varmint bullet, which expands rapidly. The combination of those two facts makes the case for 204 Ruger and tumbling bullets weak at best.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I didnt shoot this Coyote but I found this on another fourm.

Got this male in the river breaks of the Missourri in central SD. A pair came in but the second one didn't stick around for a shot. The yote was standing at 150 yds with it's butt pointed at me looking back at me. I hit him in the neck with a Hornaday 32 gr. vmax in a .204. Bang, flop. No fur damage but look at the way that little 32 gr. vmax wrecked his neck with no exit hole. I really like this .204.









Sorry if that was a little graphic. 
-Curt[/quote]


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

No appology needed, I always enjoy a good gunshot wound!

:sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've shot six with my gunsmiths 204 and lost one right at dark that i can say with 99percent certain that i would have found it if i would have had some daylight. I'm very impressed with the gun so far great knock down and LITTLE TO NO FUR DAMAGE


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

ok, so confusion RULES!! i have seen on a couple of other sites that the 204 is tearing holes the size of cars in the hides... now hearing no exit... so which is it? this appears to have hit no bone, and the other one didn't appear to either. with a chest shot or broadside it would hit ribs and breast bone, so will the hide have a big exit hole after hitting bone, or will it stay inside and have no exit.

i am trying to decide if i want one, but i can't have the hide damage on the hides i take... i do a lot of tanning on my own, besides the ones i sell, and don't really want to do a lot of sewing... i do enough with making the hats and other paraphanalia... dont need extra work.

thanks for the info guys, just trying to narrow down what is happening. are they making changes in the bullets themselves as the results come in?

:sniper:


----------

